# Incomplete Bowel Movement



## Willthisevergoaway (Nov 3, 2011)

Can someone offer advice, everyday I have incomplete bowel movements. The bowel does empty, but the sensation of feeling incomplete is always there. The fecal matter that does come out is very sticky and foul smelling. Several wipes to clean the area. I've been to the GI doctor and he simply said more fiber and drink more water. I've had two colonoscopies two CT scans, everything has come back negative. I'm in constant pain from bloating and cramping. This has been going on for two years and I'm wondering if I will ever be back to normal bowel movements. Any suggestions or advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

I am in the same boat as you the doctors have done everthing possible to help and they done all test possible and everything comes back negative. I've seen so much GI doctors to see If anybody could help me but no one seems to come up with a solution. I feel bloated like twenty four seven no matter what I do It berly gets better .


----------



## Willthisevergoaway (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't tried any laxative as I've heard that can be rough on the natural process of the digestive system. I've been told to add more fiber and even try probiotics. The only problem with probiotics is that there are hundreds of brands and I don't really know where to begin. I'm just looking to see if other people, with similar symptoms, have had any success in managing the constant bloating and pain.


----------



## hokiefan (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi thereI am on the forum to share what I have discovered recently and now I feel normal again.I found out that I have food sensivities to SOY and MILK. I found it out by accident even though my allergy tests were negative. If i am diligent ( and it is difficult because soy is in EVERYTHING that I was eating daily) I am symptom -free and I have completely normal bowel movements now...not the tiny bms every 20 minutes all day long, or the urge during my sleep. I also suffered chronic nausea, abdominal pain, regurg, dizziness heartburn ....everything.I asked my Gi doc to give me some gastrocrom liquid. I take it every day and it helps limit flare ups if I am out or traveling or can't completely avoid those two proteins. I have my life back!!! ANd I want to share it because I was so sick that I wanted to just end it. I had no quality of life. It wasnt stress afterall!I kept wondering and feeling like the constant illness was stressing me too. I started to believe it was a mental problem...but it wasnt


----------



## hokiefan (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope that my experience will help someone here. If you are desperate and have tried everything start reading labels and bake your own sandwich bread. You wont believe the things that you will find soy protein in


----------



## StayPositive (Nov 14, 2011)

Willthisevergoaway said:


> Can someone offer advice, everyday I have incomplete bowel movements. The bowel does empty, but the sensation of feeling incomplete is always there. The fecal matter that does come out is very sticky and foul smelling. Several wipes to clean the area. I've been to the GI doctor and he simply said more fiber and drink more water. I've had two colonoscopies two CT scans, everything has come back negative. I'm in constant pain from bloating and cramping. This has been going on for two years and I'm wondering if I will ever be back to normal bowel movements. Any suggestions or advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


Hi, I had the same thing to where it was hard for me to get rid of everything, the best thing i can say try is a suppository. Try the kind with aloe and vitamin e, not the ones that make you use the restroom. The kind that can clean the sticky mess that tends to hang around. Many health food stores have them, try researching some.


----------

